# Persian : تکیه



## calame

Salâm bar choma

I am translating biography of a calligraph named Hajj Aqasi Baik Afshar, I and don't understand this sentence : 
از آثار خیراو بکیۀ حاج آقاسی است که به تکیۀ نواب هنری نیز مهرت یافته است
In particular, I don't understand meaning of takieh here, and use of kheir. 

Thank you by advance for your help !


----------



## Treaty

You can find information about _tekyeh _here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tekyeh

خیر in this context means beneficial to public.


----------



## colognial

In the posted sentence, شهرت یافته است must replace مهرت یافته است, I believe. The former means 'has become (well) known'.


----------



## fdb

calame said:


> Salâm bar choma
> 
> I am translating biography of a calligraph named Hajj Aqasi Baik Afshar, I and don't understand this sentence :
> از آثار خیراو بکیۀ حاج آقاسی است که به تکیۀ نواب هنری نیز مهرت یافته است
> In particular, I don't understand meaning of takieh here, and use of kheir.
> 
> Thank you by advance for your help !



There are several typos in this sentence. The fifth word should be تكيه, the third from the end has to be شهرت (as colognial has mentioned), and the fifth from the end should (I think) be هندى.


----------



## colognial

fdb, you are quite right about تکیه ی نواب هندی. This refers to a well known auditorium for religious speeches and other public performances in the 19th century capital of Iran. Navvab Hendi (نواب هندی) was the name of the main sponsor of the gigs.


----------



## calame

Thank you very much, dear all, for your answers and explanations. I checked the book and you were all right about the typos, I am very sorry for that !!!
So, the correct sentence is : 

ازآثار خیراوتکیۀ حاج اقاسی است که به تکیۀ نواب هندی نیز شهرت یافته است

But I don't think it refers to tekieh and the Navab Hendi you mentioned, colognial, because this figure lived in 18th c., before birth of auditorium for tekieh.


----------



## colognial

Really? How confusing! I'm sorry about my mistake. 

I hope it's true, though, to say that there's only one navaab hendi, and only one tekye in his name, in the world. In other words, we're still talking about the same place and the same person, aren't we?


----------



## Treaty

calame said:


> But I don't think it refers to tekieh and the Navab Hendi you mentioned, colognial, because this figure lived in 18th c., before birth of auditorium for tekieh.



نواب هندی was a famous family in Shiraz. At least one of them (محمدعلی) was a famous cleric in 19th century.


----------



## Wolverine9

colognial said:


> Really? How confusing! I'm sorry about my mistake.
> 
> I hope it's true, though, to say that there's only one navaab hendi, and only one tekye in his name, in the world. In other words, we're still talking about the same place and the same person, aren't we?



Out of curiosity, was Navaab Hendi an Indian or an Iranian who had lived in India?


----------



## Treaty

Their patriarch seems to be from the Indian subcontinent in the 17th or 18th century. He seemed to have migrated (or forced) into Iran.


----------



## Alfaaz

There seems to be a slightly different version of the sentence online:


> آقاسی بیک افشار
> 
> آقاسی خط نستعلیق را نیکو می‌نوشت و کتیبهٔ سنگ مرمر قبر حافظ به خط او است. از دیگر آثار او: "تکیهٔ حاج‌ آقاسی" است که به "تکیهٔ نواب هندی" نیز شهرت دارد


 
Could _takyah_ also mean _grave/tombstone_ or _mazaar - mausoleum _(#5 here in Urdu Lughat)...since the preceding sentence _*seems*_ to be saying that the calligrapher also worked on a _sang-e-marmar_ tombstone (_!?_) in _xatt-e-nasta3liiq_ for _qabr-e-Haafiz_...and other famous works include _"takyah-e-Haaj Aaqaasii"_ and _"takyah-e-Nawwaab Hindii"_...!?

*Note:* I am just guessing from limited knowledge of Urdu and even lesser knowledge of Persian, so the suggestion could be completely wrong!
An English translation of the two sentences would be appreciated!


----------



## colognial

Hi, Alfaaz. The answer is a resounding NO, sorry! There's the word بقعه (pronounced 'boq e'), which refers to a sort of a chamber or enclosure with graves inside it where usually members of the same extended family are buried. As you mentioned, there's also مزار ('mazaar'), مقبره ('maqbare') or آرام گاه ('aaraam gaah'). All signify 'tomb' or a structure with a tomb or tombs down below the ground level (of course). Takye is different, though, in appearance as well as in its function. Takyes are - these days, anyway - temporary makeshift enclosures rigged up so congregations can attend the ceremonies held in remembrance of the martyr of Shia Islam, Emaam Hossein, in them.


----------



## HZKhan

Are tekye and hosseiniyeh the same thing in Iran?


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the informative and interesting reply colognial!


----------



## colognial

Takyes I happen to know about are temporary but nearly always set up in the middle of passages (bazaars), which means there are permanent sites set aside for the older takyes. It is true that takyes are traditionally used for the Ashura-Tassoua ceremonies. 

Hosseinie is, I think, a much more recent institution and some hosseinies function just like mosques/madresses/maktabs. At the same time, the name is freely applied to any kind of structure that holds functions that are religious in nature. There are usually classes and the activity normally continues all the year round. The name hosseinie can be applied to a temporary place or it can be used in the case of what I imagine the maktabs must be like.


----------



## calame

Thank you so much to all of you for your answers and explanations, and sorry for the delay. 
At my khowledge, architectural structures named takiyeh and hoseynieh, for ashura celebrations, were born in Iran during the 19th c. (circa 1840s) - they are some sooner in India (17th-18th c.). 
Colognial, do you think the meaning of "takiyeh" could have changed, and be different in the past ?


----------



## colognial

calame, I'm sure I've no idea. All I could tell you with certainty is that "takiyeh" also means "leaning (on a cushion)", "reliance", "support", anything that one might lean against for support or comfort. The noun is used along with helping verbs to make up new ones.
Example: takiyeh zadan: to take a (cushioned) seat, takiyeh kardan: to lean (against) to rely (on), takiyeh daashtan: to be supported (by).


----------



## eskandar

calame said:


> do you think the meaning of "takiyeh" could have changed, and be different in the past ?


Yes, it used to refer to a Sufi lodge, which is more often called خانقاه in contemporary Iranian Persian. This use was also borrowed into Urdu as well as Turkish, and from the latter into Bosnian (though it has morphed into _tekke_ in contemporary Turkish).


----------



## fdb

In both meanings (“support, Sufi convent”) Persian تكية is presumably a corruption of Arabic تكأة tukaʼa “walking stick, cushion”, from the root وكأ“to lean on”. Or is there another explanation?


----------



## Treaty

fdb said:


> In both meanings (“support, Sufi convent”) Persian تكية is presumably a corruption of Arabic تكأة tukaʼa “walking stick, cushion”, from the root وكأ“to lean on”. Or is there another explanation?



So, is this re-borrowed from Persian?
http://www.almaany.com/ar/dict/ar-en/تكية/


----------



## fdb

Treaty said:


> So, is this re-borrowed from Persian?
> http://www.almaany.com/ar/dict/ar-en/تكية/


 Or Turkish.


----------



## calame

Very interesting, thanks to all of you.


----------

